# New-Halloween 07



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Wanted to say hello to everyone. I am new to the board. Here are a few pics from this last halloween.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

*try again*

http://s278.photobucket.com/albums/kk88/ricmacneil/


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

shweeet! The face on the column looks animated. Is it?


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

O.O thats an entrance!


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Good stuff!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the board Whispers in the Park, Nice setup.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

A very good job Wisper in the Park. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Your yard looks great!!! You'll fit in nicely here Whispers.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

wow awsome yard ! great job.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice pics. 

Very nice.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks...the columns are inspired from a site called moonlight project by juggernaut..hasn't been updated in years. I added the foam skulls and installed red leds in them.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice pics whispers..
great lighting
welcome


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ooo very nice. Welcome to the board btw.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Looks awesome, Whipsers!
You're going to fit right in here


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice columns! I like the scarecrow too!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic!
Looking forward to whatever you can teach us.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree 
I'm looking forward to seeing more of your works


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow... Just freakin' wow.

More pics, please.


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats awsome!!!!! Skulls-------I love skulls!!!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Great haunt, whispers in park, awesome job with the lighting too. BTW, welcome, looks like you will fit in here nicely!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow! Great looking haunt you've got there. Very creepy. Do you have any daylight photos? I'd like to get a better look at your stuff, especially that front door!


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is a little video...if this works
Halloween 07 video by ricmacneil - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid278.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid278.photobucket.com/albums/kk88/ricmacneil/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@kk88/ricmacneil/Halloween07_0001

http://i278.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid278.photobucket.com/albums/kk88/ricmacneil/Halloween07_0001.flv


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Me likey.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Love the torso sconces at the entrance!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I really like those skelly sconces....nice yard too Whispers


----------



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

OMG thats wicked looking


----------



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

how did you do that it looks great.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you all for your great responses. I have made everything from tutorials off of differents sites that I have found through here and the monsterlist. The Sconces are inspired by Dark Works in their Volume 5 prop building book. That and a lot of lights and fog machines. The kiddies love it...well the ones that will come close enough! Thinking of adding a lightning machine this year and I am working on a 3 axis talking skull....


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Fantastic job!
.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Great job! Since you live so close, I'd love to come by and see your 2008 display!


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Well done. Very professional looking.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Mobile Mayhem said:


> Great job! Since you live so close, I'd love to come by and see your 2008 display!


Yes, we may have to start a Denver local group for prop builders....you of course would be our leader.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

When do you set up Whispers? I'd like to drive by and take a look!

Great idea Turbophanx  we need to do a Denver make 'n take.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I also will have to get the write up on how to make those cemetery gates with the faces. Very well done!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks great


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I love your haunt, the entrance is amazing!


----------

